# tips on keeping meal worms in the food dish.



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has any tips for this, the food dish i have is an exoterra food dish. and the little buggers climb out when I put them in.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

im having exactly the same problem with the little buggers, think we just need to get higher edged bowls! x


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

You can use the ceramic brown bowls that are used to feed hamsters. These are glazed and mealworms can not climb out. There is an exoterra dish with a rim that curves inwards mad especially for holding mealworms however these are pretty expensive.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

you need to buy Lee's mealworm dish there quite cheap i think someone on here sell um Member Chiltern-reptiles i think.

as long as u dont fill the lees bowl to the top they cant get out. well i havent had ne escapees since i got these bowl.xxxx


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

We had that too with the same type of dish that the OP described. We had t move on to using a rodent type feed dish that most rep shops stock. It'sthe way forward: victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually started using a small flowerpot saucer (one I hadn't jobbed as a hatchling hide) and I've found the mealies are staying in it  looks like another trip to the garden centre


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> I actually started using a small flowerpot saucer (one I hadn't jobbed as a hatchling hide) and I've found the mealies are staying in it  looks like another trip to the garden centre


 Likewise, plantpot saucers or caster cups. Dont overfill the dish as they give each other a leg up. Seriously, if there are quite a few in the dish they sometimes pile over to one side and climb on top of each other to get out. (I dont think they are clever enough to do this deliberately) I dont think there are many mealie dishes that are 100% escape proof.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as ive said Many times...
ikea tea light holders 

cheap
easy to clean
see through
heavy so wont tip over


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

herpzane said:


> You can use the ceramic brown bowls that are used to feed hamsters. These are glazed and mealworms can not climb out. There is an exoterra dish with a rim that curves inwards mad especially for holding mealworms however these are pretty expensive.


 i use both of these, and dont have escapees! :2thumb:


----------



## meljaneuk (Nov 1, 2008)

I just bought the plastic rabbit/hamster bowls never had one escape. Well other than when he is being greedy and grabs too many and drops one :lol2:


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh lord, I've had this problem for a few days! 

Started with a small peetree type dish and then spent 45 minutes picking the little buggers out of the substrate, then tried a little ice-cream mousse tub and my boy just tipped it over! then tried a water bowl but they managed to pull their way out.

Onto the pet shop to pick up some ceramic bowls now.... any tips on how deep the bowls should be for adult leos?


----------

